# here's something kinda cool



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

There is a underwater camera at the monterey bay aquarium that you can go online and control from your home. Its best to check it out in the day when the lights are on though...duh. The camera is in the 28' deep kelp forest aquarium, it's huge. It's kinda cool, worth taking a peek.http://mantas.somebox.com/html/


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

man I missed going to this aquarium by 15 minutes when I was visiting california last year. I'll have to make it next time.

This cam will have to do for now! thanks man.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for forwarding that link chompy. Very neat camera. The real-time controls are images are amazing. Even emailed a pic for their contest. Here's my snap shot:


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you have to register to see the cam? I couldnt find the button...So blind.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

just click on the camera and then give them your name and stuff and then click on the camera again


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh thanks! That is so cool!!! ^^ i went picture crazy... i love those big guys...and i found a sea star! :3


----------

